# How to remove RaceFace Turbine crank?



## Pocket Lint (Apr 27, 2014)

So I am trying to remove the drive side crank arm on my Race Face Turbine crankset on my 2014 RMB Altitude to no avail.

I used #8 hex key to remove the crank bolt and according to Race Face's instructions, thats all you need to remove the crank arm.

This bolt was in there so tight I used my knee propped up against the crank arm and applied some mean force in this sucker to unscrew the bolt. According to the instructions this should have done the trick since the bolt has a self-extracting system (a 10mm hex bolt that seats on top of the 8mm hex crank bolt).


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

So you wound the bolt all the way out and the crank didn't come off? The bolt is captured by the 10mm hex - if the 8mm bolt is un-threaded all the way then it should have pulled the crank arm off.


----------



## Pocket Lint (Apr 27, 2014)

Yea, it seems that it should have but my crank is still on there ...


----------



## Numb Bum (Mar 5, 2004)

You are probably missing the 10mm Hex screw cap. I had the same issue once, lost the cap while riding and never knew until I went to take off the crank arm. You can order replacement ones form most online bike stores.


----------

